
The Magazine launch day FAQ - creativityhurts
http://www.marco.org/2012/10/11/the-magazine-faq
======
Kylekramer
The "LOL" response to the Pocket/Readability thing comes off as kind of
lacking self awareness. Instapaper has profited off scraping content sites for
years. Sure, there is an opt-out mechanism, but defaults matter and
Instapaper's default is "I'll take your content, present it how I please, and
sell that presentation for money, kthanksbye". Now the shoe is on the other
foot and Marco is a content creator, he is going to shut out all other read it
later apps? What's so special about The Magazine that paying users can't save
it to the read it later app of their choice, even if it isn't Marco's?

~~~
strandev
Maybe he's not interested in promoting competition for his other business.

~~~
Kylekramer
Of course he isn't interested in promoting competition for other business. I'm
not saying that he has to do so, it is his business. But I imagine content
creators aren't interested in helping to pay Marco's salary via providing
content for Instapaper, yet Marco doesn't ask them. There is a clear double
standard: if it is your content, it is mine to use unless you go well out of
your way to say otherwise. If it is my content, hands off, bub.

I'd be more impressed if he did allow sharing to competitors and let
Instapaper win on quality, not a hard coded restriction. It would show a
remarkable faith in his product.

~~~
ap3
There is an opt-out link on instapaper's publishers page at
<http://www.instapaper.com/publishers>

If publishers don't like being scraped by instapaper they can opt-out. So far
it looks like "no major publishers" have.

~~~
Kylekramer
As I duly noted in my original comment. Once again, defaults matter.

